# Need new capacitor



## DiscoDan (Jan 14, 2020)

My Craftsman drill press died and it appears that it needs a new capacitor. Using an OVM the needle goes to 0 but does not return. The capacitor is flat and I have never seen one like it in my very limited experience. In this situation it has to be flat because it fits between the motor and the cast iron plate the motor mounts to and is covered by a sheet metal cover as well. Unfortunately the markings on the cap are not clear and this is what I can sort of make out but I'm sure I am missing pieces of the markings.:

5208050
124 1420
25 V 60
J 41

The motor is a 1/2hp Craftsman, 110v, 7amp, 60 cycles, 1750 RPM, Type CNBH2. It is marked 116.6343.

Attached are pics of the cap. Where do I find a replacement?


----------



## mksj (Jan 15, 2020)

Hard to see the markings on your capacitor (looks like the capcitance is 124-142 uF 125VAC), but I would have a look at the posting below on a similar 1/2 Craftsman motor and his alternative capacitor install. Based on what was posted I also listed two alternatives from CDE, they measure 2.75" long and  1.42" in diameter. Not aware of any flat motor capacitors as a direct replacement. Please note the wiring and also the condition/function of the start switch.
http://michael-parrish.com/2017/07/12/craftsman-115-6962-motor-restoration-part-2/








						PSU12465A Cornell Dubilier - CDE | Mouser
					

PSU12465A Cornell Dubilier - CDE Motor Start Capacitors & Motor Run Capacitors 124-149uF 165V datasheet, inventory, & pricing.




					www.mouser.com
				











						PSU13015 Cornell Dubilier - CDE | Mouser
					

PSU13015 Cornell Dubilier - CDE Motor Start Capacitors & Motor Run Capacitors 130-156uF 110/125V datasheet, inventory, & pricing.




					www.mouser.com


----------



## RobertB (Jan 15, 2020)

mksj is correct on the values. The flat ones are no longer available new and it's not worth taking a chance on a used one from ebay. The problem is modern round or oval ones will not fit in the base. You either have to make a cover and mount it on the outside of the motor or make a spacer to go between the motor and motor mount to allow room for the capacitor.


----------



## silence dogood (Jan 15, 2020)

RobertB said:


> mksj is correct on the values. The flat ones are no longer available new and it's not worth taking a chance on a used one from ebay. The problem is modern round or oval ones will not fit in the base. You either have to make a cover and mount it on the outside of the motor or make a spacer to go between the motor and motor mount to allow room for the capacitor.


Robertb is right on.  Even if you manage find a flat capacitor in an unopen box, I would not get it.  Electrolytic capacitors have a shelf life and slowly get weak with age even if the cap has never been used.


----------



## Dave Smith (Jan 15, 2020)

two years ago I had about same problem with a small China made drill press that the new capacitor was too big to fit in the smaller housing---I just found a plastic bottle the right diameter and cut the top portion off and cut a small slot for the wires to exit--- put the capacitor in and put the top portion back on and duct taped it to the back side of motor works perfectly still----Dave


----------

